# Growing Anubis



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Anubias is a good plant for low light, but keep in mind that under these conditions they grow very slow.

Always remember DO NOT bury the rhizome into the substrate (the rhizome is the bulky root where the leaves and smaller roots grow from). If you prefer these plants do not need to touch the substrate at all. You can tie them to something high in the water column if you like - this works very well with Anubius Nana or Coffeefolia.

The best thing to do with Anubias is tie it onto a piece of driftwood or porous stone such as Lava rock. Eventually the smaller roots will atach onto what ever you use and the tie won't be necessary.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Low light levels work best I've found but the growth is painfully slow. Keep that rhizome out of the substrate!


----------



## Mk4Gti (Dec 16, 2010)

Even with a high tek set up, tons of C02, light and ferts i still only get about 1 new leaf every 10 days from my anubias. So low tec expect 1 new leaf per month if ur lucky.


----------



## leemonk (Apr 22, 2012)

Is it okay to simple have a bundle of them in a single tank with a fan and nothing else.... obviously they'd be spinning around the tank.

I was simple thinking of cutting what I already have done in to smaller sticks and then just letting it go crazy.....

Is there a way to get them to grow fast?

I am planning on doing this in a spare tank so I can treat these differently to my main tank.

Regards


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Mk4Gti said:


> Even with a high tek set up, tons of C02, light and ferts i still only get about 1 new leaf every 10 days from my anubias. So low tec expect 1 new leaf per month if ur lucky.


I had about 5 leaves in 18 months! :icon_lol:


----------



## leemonk (Apr 22, 2012)

PaulG said:


> I had about 5 leaves in 18 months! :icon_lol:


Was just going to say.... I've just come back from a 10 day break and have probably averaged around 1.5 leaves per Anubis in my tank.

Trouble with my tank is that those leaves are only perfect for 1.5 days before the algae gets to it and they start to hole.

Back to one of my questions though...... are Anubis okay with just floating/spinning around in an empty tank?


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I've had them just floating before.


----------



## hidefguy (Apr 13, 2009)

KrazyFish said:


> *DO NOT bury the rhizome into the substrate* (the rhizome is the bulky root where the leaves and smaller roots grow from).





PaulG said:


> Low light levels work best I've found but the growth is painfully slow. *Keep that rhizome out of the substrate!*



Glad I came upon this thread, I bought some a few weeks ago and I did what you guys are telling me not to!

Will readjust when I get home. thanks.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Back to one of my questions though...... are Anubis okay with just floating/spinning around in an empty tank?[/QUOTE]


I think it is best to "plant" it firmly in place. The plant wants to naturally grow towards the light. If it is constantly moving around in the currents it does not know how to properly grow and orient it's leaves.


----------



## leemonk (Apr 22, 2012)

KrazyFish said:


> I think it is best to "plant" it firmly in place. The plant wants to naturally grow towards the light. If it is constantly moving around in the currents it does not know how to properly grow and orient it's leaves.


A good point and you, inadvertently, answered my next questions about planting them low and letting them climb or planting them high and letting them down.....


----------

